
I’m done with building Technology solutions for Church - davidbwire
https://medium.com/@davidbwire/im-done-building-technology-solutions-for-church-cb6f60d77617#.pie0967ip
======
shakna
Agree.

Churches are terrible markets.

My own had a problem with the software they used for projection. Sometimes the
copyright wouldn't show up, and transitions between song sections could take
between 1 and 2 seconds, meaning that the projectionist had to be pre-emptive,
but worship leaders often change what they're doing on the spot.

I dug into the product, and found that the bottleneck/inconsistencies was the
database - a Borland database.

I interviewed and sat through the same crap meeting schedule and many, many
last minute cancellations, but got a product that was faster, kept the legal
requirements better, and was easier for the projectionists to use.

But, the Church refused to buy it for more than a single $5 fee.

They had spent $20 on the old software 10 years ago.

I was told that there wasn't room in the budget for the $50 I was asking,
despite quoting that when I started working on it with them a year before.

I was so annoyed that I did something I've never done before: I deleted the
code I wrote.

~~~
davidbwire
It's terrible of them to do such things. Sometimes I wonder if they truly care
about their members.

~~~
subjectsigma
Not sure if this is sarcasm or not.

The church I attend livestreams and records sermons, which are then available
via their website. They also have a acoustics engineer in their employment,
and an electronic badging system to ensure the security of the kids in their
daycare program. This is probably not representative of most churches, but
there are some out there that are doing great things with technology.

